# 6.4.6.3.2 Pendent Sprinklers.    nfpa 13R



## cda (Apr 12, 2012)

I know it has an "RRRRRRRRRRR" in it, but felt the question could be anywhere

NFPA 13R 2010

6.4.6.3.2 Pendent Sprinklers.

6.4.6.3.2.1    Pendent sprinklers shall be located at least 3 ft (914 mm) from obstructions such as ceiling fans and light fixtures unless the requirements of 6.4.6.3.4 are met.

Is the reason for the added distance away from an obstruction is because you are wetting more than the floor???? and the spray could be thrown off.


----------



## RBK (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are comparing residential sprinklers to commercial sprinklers, then yes part of the reason for the added distance is because the performance criteria for residential sprinklers is to wet the walls.  Also, residential sprinklers are similar to extended coverage sprinklers in that they are more sensitive to obstructions due to the increased coverage area.  I believe that in NFPA 13, the obstruction rules for residential sprinklers are identical to those for extended coverage sprinklers.


----------

